# Sony VAIO won't shut down, restart, stand-by or hibernate



## silmarwen_85 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi peoples,

I didn't really know in what forum section to post this because i've been searching on the net about what could be wrong, and different reasons have come up.

so, basically, i recently bought the 'Cinergy DT USB XS Diversity' tv card to watch the telly on my laptop. i'm not so sure now, but i think since then my laptop won't shut down properly, restart or go into sand-by or hibernation. i tell it to perform any of those commands, then it 'closes' the desk top and suddenly jumps to my welcome/shut down screen and won't do anything more. then all i have left is to shut it off forcefully by pressing the power button.

i checked if all my video cards and the new tv card software were all updated to their newest drivers, but it seems to be so. i have no idea what else the problem could be, or how to solve it.

my power settings are all the same as before the installation, and i've also got hibernation enabled, so i'm pretty much at a loss with my baby.


since i'm not that much of a computer wiz, here is the info on my notebook from the 'general' tab of the 'system' section of my control panel, and the name of my graphics card. if you need any more info, tell me what exactly and may be where to find it as well.

Here is my info:










and:
NVIDIA GeForce Go 7400


thanks for the help in advance guys!!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

So basically you cannot shutdown or go into standby? If you let's say shutdown, how long does it take before it really turns the machine off? Does it show any error like a BSOD or something? Any messages in the Event Manager at around that time when you were having issues with standby or shutdown?


----------



## silmarwen_85 (Apr 10, 2009)

Well, i can't shut down at all, or do ANY of the other things (restart, stand-by or hibernate). when i tell my notebook to do any of them, it just 'jumps' to my welcome/shut down screen, with no messages (error or any other) whatsoever. all i can do at the moment is press my power button to forcefully shut it down....basically, i have to crash it.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Does it behave the same in Safe Mode? How about if you remove the tv card and uninstall the drivers (just for testing), does it still hang at shutdown?


----------



## silmarwen_85 (Apr 10, 2009)

i'll try that tomorrow and then give a report, thanks!


----------



## silmarwen_85 (Apr 10, 2009)

hi there triggerfinger!

i tried both of your tips today. starting windows in save mode, i was able to restart my notebook (hibernation and stand-by were disabled). after that i deinstalled the driver and software for my tv card, but unfortunately it didn't change anything, my problem still drives me nuts...


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

So you can shutdown and restart properly in Safe Mode? Have you tried Last Known Good Configuration?


----------



## silmarwen_85 (Apr 10, 2009)

no i haven't. where can i find to to reset the cofigs?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

No not reset the configs... 'Last Known Good Configuration' is one of the options in the Advanced options menu. Power off the computer and restart, tap on F8 until you see the Advanced options menu. Select 'Last Known Good Configuration'.


----------



## silmarwen_85 (Apr 10, 2009)

hi hi hi, good, i get it now. i'll try that now!


----------



## silmarwen_85 (Apr 10, 2009)

alright, i first thought it was working properly in that mode because i was suddenly asked to log into my account again after the hard disc and screen went to sleep (the last couple of days this wasen't case when i moved the mouse again after not touching the notebook for a while). sadly, when i closed the lid, it did not go into hibernation (as it should).

so, i guess, there seems to be something bigger that's messing up my system...


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Check the Power Options settings if hibernation is set properly. If it keeps on doing the same thing then you may need to repair Windows. Try SFC /SCANNOW in command prompt. This command may ask you for the XP Pro installation CD; so you might as well have that ready.

In case that does not help, I suggest you run an XP repair install. Steps here:
http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/XPrepairinstall.htm


----------



## silmarwen_85 (Apr 10, 2009)

i've checked the power options several times, and everything is set properly.

yep, i'm thinking that the only thing left for me to do is to reinstall XP *sigh*

well, still, thanks for your help!!!


----------



## ghost0001 (Apr 12, 2009)

b4 you reinstall windows try opening msconfig.exe and disabling all the tv card crapole in the startup and services menus. to make this simpler, go to the services and make sure you check "hide microsoft services" that might give you a start on getting the thing to work properly. also, download the free program Ccleaner. it'll help you clean your registery, temp folders, and get to the startup services. Let me know how this works out for you.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

silmarwen_85 said:


> i've checked the power options several times, and everything is set properly.
> 
> yep, i'm thinking that the only thing left for me to do is to reinstall XP *sigh*
> 
> well, still, thanks for your help!!!


Try the SFC /SCANNOW and the repair install (non-destructive). Btw, we discourage the use of registry cleaners. See sticky in Microsoft Support section of the forum.


----------



## ghost0001 (Apr 12, 2009)

discourage them all you want but for some people that know what they are doing they work great. as long as you do back-ups of your reg you can always go back. the non-destructive repair pretty much destroys all apps he installed and leaves the program files directory. he will have to re-install every app. i was suggesting a way to do it without all the fuss of a re-install.

found the "sticky" however, if he is skilled he might just be able to repair the problem. still, i would recommend getting into the msconfig and un-checking the apps for the tv card. when i clean my buddies comps i tend to fix it with that then go in deeper and remove the apps that make it work like butt.


----------



## lailai (Feb 18, 2009)

SCANNOW should only repair windows xp, as far as I know.


----------



## silmarwen_85 (Apr 10, 2009)

alright, i don't think i'm that skilled, but i've been using the Ccleaner for about a year now, and nothing ever went wrong. i've just used it to help solve this problem too, as well as the nCleaner and Advanced SystemCare.

i've run the sfc /scannow (it checked through the whole thing, might have repaired some files, but i wasen't prompted to insert my CD/DVD), and the msconfig.exe, though i have de-installed all drivers and software related to the tv card a few days ago, so i didn't find anything to uncheck.

i haven't done the repair-install, but i'll try that after i'm done with the post-production of my uni bachelor project.

any other ideas i could try that won't endanger my data?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

@*ghost0001* - In a way I agree with you, we can discourage all we want but in the end it's up to the person if they want to follow the advise or not. 

@*silmarwen_85* - about your data, if you have not made any backup yet, remove the drive and slave it another computer. You can use a disc enclosure or a USB/IDE/SATA adapter.


----------

